# All about today!!!



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Well it's finally arrived !!! 
Lola's saviour comes today !!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay!! Enjoy the day, I'm sure Lola will.


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

I'll let you know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha I bet she is on her very best behaviour .... And the trainer will be like ????


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Good luck, hope it all goes well


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh and I hope you like big dogs  love to Merv x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope that it is a fantastic day for you and Lola, I'll look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Waiting to see how it all went.


----------



## casa42 (Jun 13, 2015)

Really hope today went well for you x


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Just a quick update 
Tinman lol she hasn't guarded but was bitey !!
Merv is lovely!!! 
They are out for a drive at the moment but due back anytime now.., 
Ken is fab 
I want him to live here!!! 
One thing he has said is that I'm right not to move things out of her way 
They are my things not hers and she has to learn that! 
I'll update later obviously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

He came 
He saw
He calmed
He left 
Lola is still laying by the gate looking for him 
All is calm here right now and that's how we intend it to stay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Will he be back? Did he give you a list of marching orders? Or is he one of those dog whisperers who had a chat with Lola and asked her to behave? The fact that you still have her must mean he does not think she is beyond redemption?


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

He doesn't need to come back as long as we carry on with what we've learned from him.... He said she was a clever dog and it's down to us to keep her that way, he didn't need to say much to her just let her know she's a dog, not a human , he gave her fuss before he left !! He will send a fact sheet but no marching orders needed! There are things she will still do because she is just a puppy! 
I would recommend him to absolutely anyone!! 
Amazing man thanks to wellerfella! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

And right now the calmest she has ever been! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hurrah, send him my way when you're finished with him!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It sounds quite amazing. A mysterious man swoops in and calms down a dog and family. I wonder if he would consider an international visit?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd like a mysterious man to swoop down just for me, never mind Barney... 😊


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so happy to read this update. I knew he would be good and Lola will absolutely just need you to keep her on an even keel, the thing is not to forget what he has taught you today and not to go back to being too relaxed over it. She will test you over the next few weeks, stick at it and she will thank you for it. It's easy to relax the rules when they have behaved for a few weeks. If an issue arises you just go right back to the beginning. I am so glad you are happy with Ken, he is amazing!!
Thank you for giving him the chance and sticking by your gorgeous Lola.
X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

fairlie said:


> Will he be back? Did he give you a list of marching orders? Or is he one of those dog whisperers who had a chat with Lola and asked her to behave? The fact that you still have her must mean he does not think she is beyond redemption?


Ken is amazing. No dog is beyond redemption in his eyes! Lola's probs will be a non issue to him. His own dog Merv, bull mastiff, was aggressive and due to be destroyed. He is now a PAT dog and works in the community, old people's homes, hospitals etc. 99% of dog problems are human problems. Once the dog is reminded of the fact they are a dog and people are also taught this, it makes for a more harmonious home for everyone.

We love Ken


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

No thankyou!!! 
I knew what had to be done but it was carrying it through 
Poor Lola had way to much pressure on her 
Guarding us, the house, its contents etc etc 
He was here a couple of hours then took her with merv for a drive and some bonding for an hour and a half 
Came back and we had got to the stage of Lola laying with her fave cheese on her paw and falling asleep as she knew she was just a dog 
Just a follower not a leader !! 
Firm but completely fair! 
I would never have given up on her , none of us would and I know we are going to have one special loyal dog in the near future! 
As for international visits?... I have no clues 
Am I allowed to link his website on here! ? If so I will! ️x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes you can link it. I just am wary because he calls himself a dog whisperer and that put so many people off BUT he is 100% genuine and you have to see to believe!!!! I would trust him with any dog of mine. Being the owner of a dog is a whole energy experience (I hope that makes sense) and he has it, if everyone had it naturally there would be no issues with any dogs, ever!!!
He is brilliant and I would never recommend if I thought he wasn't the real deal. ( I'm not talking dodgy ceaser teqhniques here) truly a good man and dog person.


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

wellerfeller said:


> Ken is amazing. No dog is beyond redemption in his eyes! Lola's probs will be a non issue to him. His own dog Merv, bull mastiff, was aggressive and due to be destroyed. He is now a PAT dog and works in the community, old people's homes, hospitals etc. 99% of dog problems are human problems. Once the dog is reminded of the fact they are a dog and people are also taught this, it makes for a more harmonious home for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> We love Ken



Here here 
A person gets a puppy that's cute and makes a fuss over it to the point of almost making it human .. 
At the end of the day a dog is actually just a dog, no matter how clever it is .. If it wasn't then the world would be run by fluffy things and they would have us humans running round for them 
The best way he described today was that Lola thought all this was hers, the house the contents etc... He said ....

Imagine you have 10 thousand pounds in a kitchen drawer, 10 more under the sofa, 10 upstairs in a cupboard and 10 in the bathroom... You would constantly be checking and counting that money which would be so stressful to an adult but imagine a little puppy doing so! 
He's a legend! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

I get what you're saying 
I think he just means he's not a dog trainer as in he didn't take a rubbish class and get a certificate 
He never really spoke at all to Lola 
One thing he didn't do was say her name, not once!!! 
It's all about energy 
We were in trouble!!! I would never have had harm come to Lola but was starting to think we might be the wrong people to have her 
I'm kicking myself now as I was firm but fair with my daughter and now have 100% respect from her! 
That's all this is 
Respect .. Lola wasn't badly behaved 
We were rubbish owners! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

His Facebook page link is this 

https://m.facebook.com/pages/Zen-Dog-Whispering-by-Ken-Stronach/324251201059547


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Or 
www.zendogwhispering.co.uk 


For those that know we've been in so much turmoil over our little ball fluff lately will hopefully trust me when I say 
Oh my goodness !!! 
Fact is 
Seeing is believing and I firmly believe in him!!! .... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

It's been a long learning day today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lola'sGrammy said:


> I get what you're saying
> I think he just means he's not a dog trainer as in he didn't take a rubbish class and get a certificate
> He never really spoke at all to Lola
> One thing he didn't do was say her name, not once!!!
> ...


Oh bless you, you just made mistakes! EVERYONE does. You aren't rubbish owners, you stuck by her, invested time money and energy in to fixing the issue. You will be fine, I'm sure of it. Thank you for taking my advice and trusting in it. I feel so happy as I knew Lola's issues weren't huge, you just needed a bit of direction. Enjoy the new happy Lola xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

What a fantastic day! What's even better is hearing how happy and confident you sound. I know I've often turned to Amanda or Donna and they've been life saving for us. And now to fully enjoy Lola. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Bless you back 
I owe you big time!!! 
We will I'm sure !! xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

It won't happen overnight but I'm confident that within a few weeks a massive turn about is happening 
Thank god for this forum
Thanks god for wellerfella
And thank god for Ken 
And I'm not even religious!!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/324251201059...48&ref=m_notif&notif_t=open_graph_action_like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Is that your Lola in the photos?! He sounds wonderful!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just seen the pictures on FB, she looks great sat with Ken and Merv!


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Janey153 said:


> Is that your Lola in the photos?! He sounds wonderful!



Yes that's her!! 
He's amazing!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lola'sGrammy said:


> Yes that's her!!
> He's amazing!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And so is Lola!


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Thankyou! 
A way to go yet but finally feeling positive! X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This sounds like a miracle, I'm so glad Karen connected you with this man.


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Watch this space!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lola'sGrammy said:


> His Facebook page link is this
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/pages/Zen-Dog-Whispering-by-Ken-Stronach/324251201059547
> 
> ...


Gorgeous pictures of lola and merv & ken!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Please keep us updated on how thing go.


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

I will do 
So far this morning she is trying it on which for my daughter is really difficult as when she's not at work she's used to cuddling up on the sofa with her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi Zoe,
Have just tried to private message you, but there is not enough space for my message to be sent. You need to clear some space, apparently!
Christine


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

I've just cleared some 
Sorry! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

So glad it all went well - this guy sounds like a miracle worker! I know what Karen means though, so people just have that energy around dogs (and others really dont!!)

I thought it was really interesting what you said about him hardly speaking to Lola at all and did a bit of an experiment at home - getting Tilly to do all her usual commands without using any words, just body language. It was amazing! It made me realise that when i communicate with her, i use my hands and eyes a lot, and that she takes far more notice of that that what im actually saying! She could do sit, stay, come, down, paw and touch objects with paw all without me saying a single word (but obviously with a few treats in hand!) 

Loved her loose lead walking vid too xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It is mostly in the body language. When I done agility with Weller he would jump amazingly if I was sending him from my righ side but seem to go wrong on the left......my signals were clearer to him right handed. As simple as that. Speaking and running is hard so you rely on your signals.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Our agility classes were rather dominated by loud collies who jumped and barked and ran and barked and just barked and barked. One visiting trainer was fabulous as he suggested that we use no verbal language at all... it was incredible how the dogs quietened down and really focused - we then started minimizing our body language and actually could see that our dogs responded and went in the direction that our shoulders were pointing. Sometimes voice and even hand commands were clouding the issue. Also worth pointing out that dogs have a left/right 'hand' just as we do and find it easier to turn in the direction of the side that they favour and need to be handled in a different way to make it easier for them to work on the other side.

Also this post puts me in mind of a farmer who I spent a lot of time with as a child growing up (I would have lived on the farm full time if my mother had not insisted on me being at home or at school for at least some of the time!) The farmer was a small quiet man of few words - a doer not a talker. The animals absolutely loved him and respected him, but you rarely caught him talking to them let alone petting them in a lovey way. I remember a little spaniel pup who he had rescued from some travellers who had camped on his land. The pup was tiny, very underweight full of worms and fleas and without a mother. Robert paid them a sum of money and took the pup. It lived by the aga in an old dog bed and was petted and loved and fed by the family, however whenever Robert came in from the farm the pup would wriggle across the floor and sit on his foot gazing adoringly at him and it was as if the rest of us who had cuddled and indulged and fed her did not even exist. She loved him and became a fantastic working gun dog. With the horses he was quiet and effective they never barged him or crowded him, they let him work around them with hardly a visible sign of control from him.
He taught me that with dogs and horses if you pull at them they pull at you. Work quietly, gently and fairly with animals - and people.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I found that quite fascinating Marzi. Obviously the much appreciated, obsessed farm girl is cross cultural because my sister has them too.  The animals respond to energy. Even when people are asked to be quiet there are some people who just seem to rev things up with their actions and movement. Young boys are usually the worst. I definitely was on the too much energy side but now that the animals know me well I can keep them calm with singing quietly or a quiet steady chatter. I guess in my heart I am a goose because when they are happy they chatter to each other.


----------

